# Jet 1442



## Servant (Mar 2, 2007)

I am looking at the 1442 as a purchase.  Would like any pros or cons on this unit.  It is priced at $899.00 right now.  Thanks in advance.   George


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 2, 2007)

In my opinion, it is the best lathe for that price range.  You will not be sorry you bought it.


----------



## Jerryconn (Mar 4, 2007)

I just bought one right after the price dropped and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Fred (Mar 8, 2007)

No doubt in my mind that this model is excellent in quality and price. Go for it as I cannot possibly see how you will go wrong.

Fred


----------



## chigdon (Mar 8, 2007)

I have the Jet mini and the 1642 and love both of them so I would always recommend Jet.  I have never tried that one but based on my experience and the price I think it is a good bet.  It is better to have a EVS rather than a Reeves drive but the cost is nearly double.


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 8, 2007)

Jet tools seem to be the best tools in my shop!!


----------



## Servant (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I took the plunge.  Today I bought the 1442.  Man is it heavy.  I had to unload it houl it downstairs and put it together myself.  As of about an hour ago it is up and running.  I bought it as a birthday preasent for myself.  A little late in life 71 but it's mine and I am going to have fun.  Thanks for the imput guys.  George[]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 12, 2007)

Shouldn't this now be in a tool gloat? [][}][]

Congrats on the new tool... wish one were in my future.


----------



## American_and_Proud (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Servant_
> <br />I am looking at the 1442 as a purchase.  Would like any pros or cons on this unit.  It is priced at $899.00 right now.  Thanks in advance.   George


I just purchased a new to ME JET 1442 replacing my JET 1236 ( I have 6 lathes right now) I think you will Love the 1442 , IF you can find a used one as I did, it only had 4 hours of use on it plus it came with TONS of accessories. Heres what you might find for a total of $950.00 Cash.
This one is the JET 1442 I bought it from a fellow Woodnetter (the WoodNet forums) as he was no longer interested in turning. 

The seller used it all of about 4 hours of total use. He turned some pens small bowls little boxes and tiny bird houses. I recieved tons of accessories along with it. I picked it up this passed Saturday, was a 3 1/2 hour drive each way. but well worth it.

The JET 1442 with- a Oneway Talon chuck with #2 jaws, step jaws and mini cole jaws. Woodcraft slow speed grinder with a complete Wolverine sharpening system including the Vari-Grind jig and Skew jig. Also 3 Robert Sorby bowl gouges, a Sorby 3/8's spindle gouge, 2 Sorby Skews, 1 Sorby spindle master, 1 Sorby 1/16th parting tool, a Sorby sandmaster,and a Sorby scraper. Also a Harbour Freight HSS 8 piece turning set, a Delta Mini HSS 5 piece turning chisel set. A Jacobs drill chuck on MT2 taper.100 sanding disks for the Sorby sanding tool in 4 grits. A Craft Supply USA Pen Vice. 20 turning blanks from CS usa 2 are 8x8x2, 18 are 2 1/2 x 2 1/2 x 12"(various woods) There is also 40 or so - Pen, Pencil, and Christmas Ornament Kits. And a LARGE tackle box FULL of  various Arcrylics (colors) and various Wood pen blanks, various Bushings for the kits, and the drill bits, Micro Mesh sanding pad kits, Oh its just FULL of stuff! A complete 7 piece end mill kit. An extra 12" tool rest that was cut to the perfect pen mandrel length size.( no need to move the rest between centers like with a 4" rest.) 2 rolls of Turners double faced tape.( one never opened the other more than 2/3 rds left on it) Oh i'm sure i'm forgetting a few extras here. But EVERYTHING  looks like I just opened up the original boxes myself! Oh a Diamond Dresser for the grinding wheels too. Plus all the manuals and reciepts.

I believe I did real well on this purchase.

I bought it ALL for $950.00  Heres a few pictures that the seller sent me prior to me picking it all up.






<br />




<br />




<br />








<br />




<br /> 
$899.99 NEW is a very good price for this lathe, you will NOT be sorry you bought it at all. But if your not in a hurry, there are GREAT deals out there to be found. Good Luck and Enjoy the JET 1442 if you buy it.[]


----------



## American_and_Proud (Mar 21, 2007)

OPPS I did'nt realize you had already made the purchase. Congrats on a Very Nice lathe ENJOY it . Well I guess my previous post goes out to anyone looking to buy a JET 1442 in the future now. They are well worth the price even New. Don't hesitate to buy one if your thinking about it at all. []


----------

